# New - "Victorian Hats" Halter Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is one of my latest dresses. I really loved these "hats" and the funky purple material. I just love the beads, too. Just have to keep an eye on the dog - so they don't try and eat them!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Just a close up of the material............


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Ooo, very beautiful!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

That is a gorgeous dress... makes me want a girl.....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

very beautiful traci :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

very elegant!!! love the beading!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

that dress is so beautiful ur very lucky that u r good at that soprt of thing ive tried to make little jumpers and tshirts and cant get the right shapes very funny
anytips
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thats lovely


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

really cute


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

That is tres chic!!!


----------

